# karpfen rigs



## sorgiew (28. Februar 2007)

so einmal hi ihr alle zusammen.



Ich hätte mal an alle Karpfenprofis eine frage.


Erklärt doch bitte mal die einzelnen unterschieder bei haarmontagen.

Ich habe gesehen das es sich dabei um einen urwald handelt und wenn man sich einmal eingelesen hat es kein zurück mehr gibt.


Ich habe mir meine vorfächer bisher immer gekauft - doch nun möchte ich probieren die dinger selberzubinden.

das einzige was ich nach 2 stunden googlen gefunden habe war die no knot methode die ich auch gleich probiert habe.

Wer kann mir nun die einzelheiten zu anderen erklären und was hat es mit einem schrumpfschlauch auf sich Vorteile - nachteile und vorallem wie schrumpfe ich einen schrumpfschlauch.

(ich weiss hört sich blöd an aber wirklich keine ahnung)


----------



## FF_EXPERTS-89 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Auf dieser Seite kannste dir die Knoten angucken um ein Rig zu binden.
http://www.carpfisher.info/info.html#
Mein persönlicher Favorit bei deine Fotos ist Rig Nr. 2
das ist fast das selbe wie Nr. 1 nur das dort nochmal ein kurzes Stück Tube ist um meiner meinung nach den boilie möglich verwicklungsfrei udn nah am haken zu befestigen. 
oder?


----------



## Carpjunky (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

hallo,


also ich glaub das is ein wenig viel arbeit hier alle aufzulisten:

-Ich empfehle dir mal ein wenig zu googlen 

-Hier nen link da is erstmal alles grob definiert....

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/karpfen/artikel02-4.htm 


Gruß 

Junky


----------



## Lupus (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Also den Schrumpfschlauch schrumpfst du ganz einfach mit heißem Wasser oder Wasserdampf!

Nun zu den Unterschieden hier alle aufzulisten ist sicherlich etwas übertrieben also stell konkrete Fragen und dann kann ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen!
Hier etwas grundsätzliches:
Man unterscheidet Confidens Rigs (Vertrauensmontagen) und Bolt Rigs (Fluchtmontage) 

Ein schneller Vergleich:  Confidens : kleiner Haken, geringer Wiederstand, lange Vorfächer, leichte Bleie. Es wird alles getan um den Fisch in Sicherheit du wiegen bis er den Köder schon "möglichst weit" geschluckt hat.

Bei der Bolt Rig Montage ist alles genau umgekehrt und es wird mit Festblei gefischt. Der Fisch soll so schnell wie möglich nach aufnehmen des Köder gehakt werden!

Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit durch eine Verlängerung des Vorfachs und Verkleinerung des Hakens und trozdem mit schwerem Festbeil ein Mittelding zu fischen...
Die Frage ist, was möchtest du mit deinem Rig erreichen und fangen deine gekauften Rigs nicht? Was möchtest du verändern und warum? Dann kannst du auch konkrete Antworten bekommen. Es gibt sicherlich 10000000000 verschiedene Rigs, und Materialien für unterschiedliche Zwecke eine pauschale Antwort ist somit nicht zu machen#h


----------



## Karpfen91 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

das ist das einzige was ich auf dem pc habe, es gab hier aber glaube ich irgendwo noch einen threat wo mehr von diesen "kryston" anleitungen zu sehen waren. Ich finde sie immer sehr gut verständlich und transparen erklärt


----------



## Pilkman (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*



Lupus schrieb:


> ... es wird alles getan um den Fisch in Sicherheit du wiegen bis er den Köder schon "möglichst weit" geschluckt hat. ...



Ich widerspreche nicht gern, aber hier ist es meiner Meinung nach angebracht: Ein CONFIDENCE-Rig hat nichts mit dem möglichen Verangeln von untermaßigen oder nicht gezielt beangelten Fischen zu tun, die den Haken möglichst weit geschluckt haben. #d 

Es heißt übersetzt einfach nur Vertrauensmontage, d.h. dem Fisch wird (zunächst) möglichst wenig Widerstand entgegengesetzt, nichts was ihn in irgendeiner Form argwöhnisch werden läßt.

@ sorgiew

Zum Thema: Der No-Knot ist bereits eine super Bindeart, nach der Du Deine Vorfächer selbst bauen kannst. Konzentriere Dich lieber auf passende Hakengrößen und exakte Abstände des Köders zum Hakenbogen, das sind wichtigere Aspekte. #6

Wenn Du hier experimentiert hast, kannst Du immer noch mit Line Alignern oder mit Schrumpfschlauch verlängerten Hakenschenkeln experimentieren, die Basis ist aber auch hier der No-Knot.


----------



## sorgiew (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

super und danke für die antworten!



und Pilkman wie genau erkenne ich das mit der passenden hakengrösse - und exakte Abstände des hakenbogens?

Ich will unbedingt anfängerfehler vermeiden


----------



## sorgiew (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

so nun noch eine frage ich habe hier noch vorgebunde vorfächer herumliegen - dank FF Experts 89 weiss ich wie sie heissen und gebunden werden habe aber keine ahnung wie man auf diesen dingern das boilie aufzieht.


----------



## LCH (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ sorgiew
> 
> Zum Thema: Der No-Knot ist bereits eine super Bindeart, nach der Du Deine Vorfächer selbst bauen kannst. Konzentriere Dich lieber auf passende Hakengrößen und exakte Abstände des Köders zum Hakenbogen, das sind wichtigere Aspekte. #6
> 
> Wenn Du hier experimentiert hast, kannst Du immer noch mit Line Alignern oder mit Schrumpfschlauch verlängerten Hakenschenkeln experimentieren, die Basis ist aber auch hier der No-Knot.


 
*Knoten:*
Jup... ich verwende eigentlich nur die No-Knot Bindeart und habe noch nie Nachteile erlitten. Imho das beste was man machen kann und es hält Bombenfest. Ich hab schon Leute gesehn, die haben den Karpfenhaken am Öhr festgeknotet... :m Aber ich würds lieber lassen. 

So als kleiner Tipp... nachdem der Haken "gebunden" ist, einfach ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber auf den "no-"Knoten...

*Haarlänge:*
In Sachen passende Länge des Haares bzw. des Köders zum Hakenschenkel... Da würd ich überhaupt nicht experimentieren... Bei mir sitzt der Boilie fast ohne Abstand am Schenkel. So erspare ich mir viele Fehlbisse oder das "Anhauen ins Leere". Umso länger das Haar, umso geringer die Chance den Fisch wirklich zu haken. Das ist meine Meinung dazu... Besonders bei Festblei ist das wichtig, beim Runrig kann man schon etwas variieren, mach ich aber trotzdem nicht!  

(EDIT: Ich meine nicht genau hinterm Haken, bzw. Hakenschenkel sondern genau unterm Hakenbogen... hoffe ich hab mich nicht komisch ausgedrückt)

*Haken:*
Nen wichtiger Aspekt ist auch der Haken selbst.... Wo ich angefangen hab zu fischen, nicht lachen, hab ich nen "Jenzi Karpfenhaken Gr.2" verwendet. Ende vom Lied war: Das Vorfach hielt, der Haken saß im Maul aber er ich verlor Fische... (Der Haken bog sich übrigens auf, das ist kein Witz...)

a) desto dünndrätiger der Haken, desto Höher die 
Warscheinlichkeit des Ausschlitzens, besonders in Ufernähe!
b) desto dünndrätiger und besch... der Haken, desto Höher die
Warscheinlichkeit des Hakenbruches, aufbiegens

_Meine Empfehlung:_ Kein Jenzi :q.. nein im Ernst, ich finde mit der beste Boiliehaken ist der _Drennan Boilie Hook_... Der ist verdammt stabil und von der "Dicke" genau richtig. Und Mega-Scharf. Den verwende ich seit eh und je.. Mit Owner kann man auch nix falsch machen, aber ich bleib bei Drennan, der Überzeugt. Für manche Situationen kann ich auch den _Drennan_ _Super Specialist_ empfehlen... der ist auch Spitze!

*Hakengröße:*
Naja ist wohl auch abhängig von der Boiliegröße... also ich find eigentlich Größe 2-4 am optimalsten... Bei ~16er Boilies reicht der 4er, bei 20ern nen 2er. Ausser wer mit 2 Boilies fischt (Snowman), da ist fast nen 1er besser, genauso wie beim 30er Boilie, aber das mach ich eigentlich persönlich nie...

Na dann,
Gruß
Marc


----------



## Matze Lauer (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Hallo,
Sehr informativ was du da geschrieben hast, Marc#6

Hat vielleicht ein Rig was gut für schlammigen Grund geeignet ist und dicht am Ufer einsetzbar ist?
Ich fische kaum weiter als 10m vom Ufer, weil da der Kanal zu ende ist:q:q:q

MfG Matze​


----------



## LCH (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Hi,

naja bin eigentlich nicht so der Kanalangler und bevorzuge stille Wasser! hehe |supergri 

Aber je nach Strömung halt nen schweres oder weniger schweres wählen. Würde aber auf jedenfall Festblei bevorzugen, 80-120gr schwer. Eher zum schwereren tendierend.

Haarlänge möglichst kurz, so dass der Boilie fast unten am Hakenbogen anliegt.

Falls du nen Anti-Tangle-Tube verwendest, eventuell noch überm Tube ne kleine Bleiolive, damit die Montage genau aufliegt.. Gerade bei Booten ect... nicht dass sich alles in ner Schiffsschraube verabschiedet! #h Evtl. sind ja deine bentutzten Tubes bereits sinkend.

Kurzes Vorfach wählen, so 30-35 cm. Würde dir bei schlammigen Grund nen Popup empfehlen. Sonst hast du spätestens nach 10 std. das Problem, dass deine Murmeln sich nicht mehr vom Schlamm abheben und nen üblen und unattraktiven Geruch annehmen. Stück Knetblei aufs Vorfach und 5cm auftreiben lassen.

Hoffe, ein wenig geholfen zu haben!

Gruß
Marc |rolleyes


----------



## Fabio (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*



sorgiew schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt anfängerfehler vermeiden



Bedenke, aus Fehlern lernt man.Ich für meinen Teil habe heute gelernt, das man beim Tanken genau schauen sollte bevor man seinem Diesel 20l Super gönnt,.............

In diesem Sinne 
Lg Fabio


----------



## Pilkman (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*



Fabio schrieb:


> ... ich für meinen Teil habe heute gelernt, das man beim Tanken genau schauen sollte bevor man seinem Diesel 20l Super gönnt,.............



Nicht alles, was teurer ist, ist auch besser für den Wagen...  :q

Mein ehrliches Beileid! #h


----------



## Matze Lauer (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Hmm hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, es handelt sich zwar um einen Kanal aber der ist stillgelegt es dürfen nur Ruderboote verwendet werden und eigentlich kann man den "Kanal" schon fast als stehendes Gewässer bezeichnen, da kaum bis keine Strömung vorhanden ist.
Also:-Kurze Wurfweite 5-10m
      -schlammiger Grund
       -stehendes Gewässer


MfG...​


----------



## LCH (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Hehe ok!

Naja würd trotzdem dasselbe machen 80gr Festblei... Popup...

Das sollte gehen! 

Greetz;
Marc


----------



## FF_EXPERTS-89 (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

@sorgiew: Auf dem Foto siehts du ein D-rig . es ist speziell fürs angeln mit pop up boilies hergestellt. hier mal ein foto wie man einen boilie an d-rig befestigt.l
http://www.carp.com/images/article/487.jpg 
man braucht aber spezielle bänder womit man den boilie am ring befestigt aber die gibts es in fast jeden angelladen und sind nicht grossartig teuer.


----------



## harti911 (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*



LCH schrieb:


> Kurzes Vorfach wählen, so 30-35 cm.


 
Hallihallo!

Wollte mich auch mal kurz äussern! :vik: 

30-35 cm gilt bei Karpfen-Vorfächern wie auch bei Männern schon als recht lang, will ich mal behaupten! |supergri Aber egal, ist ja ansichtssache!  Sorry, der musste sein... #6 



LCH schrieb:


> Würde dir bei schlammigen Grund nen Popup empfehlen. Sonst hast du spätestens nach 10 std. das Problem, dass deine Murmeln sich nicht mehr vom Schlamm abheben und nen üblen und unattraktiven Geruch annehmen.


 
Wenn der Boilie tatswahrhaftig einen unangenehmen Geruch vom Schlamm annimmt, dann hat man wahrscheinlich Faulschlamm erwischt. Dort ist jegliches Angeln sowieso in der Regel nicht ratsam, da es lukrativere Plätze für die Karpfen gibt. Ansonsten ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden einen Sinker auf oder im Schlamm anzubieten. Die Vergangenheit hat häufig gezeigt, dass aufgrund der Natürlichkeit in der Präsentation ein Sinker dem Pop Up überlegen ist. Es ist häufig ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum, dass man bei Schlamm vorzugsweise Pop Ups verwenden sollte...


----------



## Lupus (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

@ Pilkman es war auch nicht von verangeln die Rede!!!! Gemeint war es ebenfalls nicht so
ich drücke mich mal präziser aus (besser)Fisch kann mit dem Köder ungehindert abziehen ohne Wiederstand (das kann auch zum tieferen Schlucken des Köders führen) Allerdings wird in der ursprünglichen Version mit Laufbleien gefischt und es entsteht eine sehr sensible Bissanzeige die dann hoffentlich dazu führt, dass der Angler den Fisch bemerkt bevor dieser den Köder bis zum Popo geschluckt hat! Letzteres ist umbedingt zu vermeiden das sonst übele Verletzungen beim Fisch entstehen!
So besser????|wavey:


----------



## LCH (1. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*



harti911 schrieb:


> Hallihallo!
> 
> Wollte mich auch mal kurz äussern! :vik:
> 
> ...


 
Hi erstmal,

also 30-35cm find ich nicht lang... normal... aber wie du sagst, Ansichtssache. Die Frage ist auch hier... wie fressen die Karpfen an dem Gewässer? In waagerechter oder eher in geneigter Position? Das ist in der Tat unterschiedlich... und nicht mal so unerheblich wichtig! Sowas kannst du sehr schön auch in Aquarien beobachten!

*Geneigte Position:*
Der Karpfen schwimmt über den Ködern hinweg, neigt sich, wühlt im Boden nach Nahrung und nimmt in nach unten geneigter Position die Nahrung auf. Das ist eher unproblematisch, weil hier machst du mit nem zu kurzen Vorfach keinen Fehler, weil der Karpfen nimmt den Köder "direkt" auf.

*Waagerechte Position:*
Der Karpfen schwimmt über dem befischten Spot hinweg, schaut sich nach Nahrung um und ändert seine Position kaum beim Fressen. Er schlürft eher in seiner "normalen" Schwimmposition Partikel vom Boden, testet und spuckt wieder aus, saugt wieder ein ect... Die "waagerechten" Fresser sind meiner Meinung nach die vorsichtigeren.

Und genau hier haben wir den Punkt. Jetzt stelle dir folgendes vor. Dein Vorfach ist verdammt kurz. Der Karpfen schwimmt über dem Boilie hinweg, sieht, will fressen und schlürft. 

_*[!]* Es entsteht hier eine Distanz zwischen Boden und 
    Karpfenmaul! Zu kurze Vorfächer führen dazu, dass der  
    Karpfen versucht den Köder aufzuschlürfen, es geht aber _
_    nicht. Weil das Vorfach selbst ist zu kurz, um die Distanz zu 
    seinem Fischmaul zu überwinden. Gerade bei 
    Festbleimontagen. Und nun können wir spekulieren, ober er 
    versucht, das komische festhängende, stinkige Teil namens 
    Boilie in geneigter Position aufzunehmen. Ich sage da nur 
    zu: Vergiss es, er wird es nicht tun. In 90% aller Fälle! _

*zu den Popups:*

Natürlich hast du recht, wenn du einen unterschied machst, zwischen Schlamm und Faulschlamm... Es ist auch richtig, dass man mit dem Popup das "Interesse" weckt und die Aufmerksamkeit auf den Popup lenkt, der sich vom Gewässergrund abhebt.

In vielen Gewässern wirst du aber Faulschlamm finden, nicht nur in den großen tiefen. Der Faulschlamm entsteht durch viele abgestorbene Teile... Organisches und Pflanzliches Material. Dieses findest du ganz oft auch in Ufernähe, was durch die Strömung, Wind und andere Faktoren angespült wird, sinkt und vor sich hin gammelt... Hier ist die Frage: Was stinkt mehr? Der Boilie oder der Schlamm... Auch normaler Schlamm hat einen Eigengeruch, welchen der Boilie schnell annimmt.

Ein anderer Faktor der Geruchsverfälschung der Boilies sind Wasserpflanzen. Ich rede nicht von Krautbänken! Normale Wasserpflanzen hast du sehr sehr viele... teilweise sind die winzig, so dass sie warscheinlich nie auffallen, dass sie dort sind... aber auch Pflanzen (auch unterwasserpflanzen!) haben einen Eigengeruch. In manchen Gewässern mehr, besonders in stehenden und in manchen Gewässern weniger.... wenn du mal was am Haken hast, riech mal dran...

Also dann,

Tight Lines!
Marc


----------



## sorgiew (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

vielen vielen dank an euch alle - ich muss schon sagen mit sovielen antworten hätte ich nicht gerechnet!


Ihr habt mir enorm weitergeholfen - ich werde nun den samstag nachmittag mal damit im laden verbringen mir vorfachschnüre, schrumpfschläuche und d-ring gummis zulegen.


Zwei fragen hätte ich dazu noch:

1. Welche Vorfachschnüre sollte ich am besten nehmen gibt es da eine besondere faustregel


2. Fische ich nur mit der no knot methode - ohne schrumpfschlauch sollte man dann den knoten mit einem tropfen superkleber sichern oder besser nicht?


----------



## LCH (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Hallo,

1. Ist ne Ansichtssache... da wird dir jeder seine 
   "Wunderschnur" anpreisen! hehe. Naja, ich verwende normales
    Silkworm... ich glaube von Kryston war des.
    Bei Hakengröße 4 nehm ich 15lbs Silkworm
    Bei Größe 2 nehm ich 25lbs Silkworm.

2. Ich würds ohne Schrumpfschlauch nicht machen. Die kosten 
    echt nix, besorg dir welches... Achja, Sekundenkleber würd
    ich trotzdem nehmen... gibts auch glaub ich von Kryston 
    namens "Rig Glue". Kannst aber auch normalen Kleber 
    nehmen. Der Schrumpfschlauch bewahrt dich auch davor, 
    dass sich der Knoten nicht so schnell "abreibt" oder 
    "abnutzt". Würd da nie drauf verzichten!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## punkarpfen (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

1. Es gibt sehr viele Vorfachschnüre. Ob einfache Mono, Fluorocarbon oder Geflecht - alles geht. Sehr gute Produkte hat die Firma Kryston im Programm. Auch Suffix hat gute Materialien. Welche Art von Vorfach hängt von den Angelbedingungen ab.

2. Spar dir das Geld für den Kleber. Die Schnur rutscht beim knotenlosen Knoten nicht durch! Nimm auch blos keinen gewöhnlichen Sekundenkleber. Sobald der mit Mono in Kontakt kommt, reißt die Schnur sehr leicht.


----------



## LCH (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Also das mit dem Kleber kann ich nicht bestätigen!  Meins hielt immer Bombenfest.... vielleicht hab ich aber auch guten erwischt gehabt hehe...

Ansonsten RigGlue von Kryston. Aber im Prinzip richtig, der Knoten rutscht in keinem Fall durch, im Gegenteil, der zieht sich bei Widerstand eher noch fester!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## sorgiew (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

naja sobild ich einen schrumpfschlauch verwende hat sich das thema ja sowieso erledigt 

kann ich den schlauch eigentlich mit dem fön auch schrumfen oder geht da nur wasserdampf - sorry ist vielleicht eine blöde frage aber berufsbedingt kann ich gerade mal eine glühbirne einschrauben und das wars dann auch schon mit meinen handwerklichen fähigkeiten


----------



## punkarpfen (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Mit einem Föhn habe ich das Schrumpfen noch nicht probiert, aber das müsste gehen. Es kommt dabei wohl auf die Hitzeentwicklung des Föhns an. Wasserdampf geht wunderbar. Feuer würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Pilkman (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Dass einige Sekundenkleber monofile Schnüre angreifen, kann ich aus Erfahrung bestätigen. D.h. nicht ich mußte die Erfahrung machen, sondern konnte zuschauen, wie ein Kumpel nacheinander 2 Fische auf 2 von 3 Ruten durch Schnurbruch verloren hat, die 3. Rute hat er dann vorsichtshalber eingezogen.

Bei der Problemanalyse hat er dann zugegeben, dass er seinen Schlagschnurknoten mit einem Sekundenkleber von Pattex geklebt hat - keine Ahnung, welcher das genau war. Darauf hin habe ich den Schlagschnurknoten an seiner dritten und verbliebenen Rute per Hand getestet und die Schnur im Knoten ganz easy zerrissen. 

Ein guter Knoten braucht keinen zusätzlichen Kleber, ich setze das Zeugs von Kryston nur manchmal ein, um Konturen zu glätten und Spleisse zu sichern.


----------



## harti911 (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

@ LCH

Ich kann deiner Argumentation folgen, aber entsprechen kann ich ihr nicht ganz.

Mit Sicherheit ist es Ansichtssache, ob ein Vorfach lang ist oder nicht.Für mich hat ein Vorfach normale Länge, wenn es sich zwischen 15 und 25cm bewegt. Darüber hinaus gilt es für mich als lang und darunter ist es für mich kurz.
Aber wie nun mehrfach gesagt, kann man da unterschiedlicher Meinung sein und letztendlich ist es nicht darauf an, ob man sein Vorfach als lang, kurz oder normal betitelt...

Zudem sei allgemein gesagt, das unterschiedliche Situationen auch unterschiedliche Vorfachlängen verlangen. Würde es eine ultimative Länge für alle Situationen geben, wären wir dem "Perfekten-Rig" einen ganzen Schritt näher... Aber da sind wir noch lange nicht meiner Meinung nach...

So, nun zum Fressverhalten unserer geliebten Freunde...

Die "geneigte Fressposition": Diese Position ist die häufigere. Zwar denken Viele, dass die waagerechte Position die häufigere ist, weil sie mal ein paar Karpfen beim Sonnenbaden in Sommer beobachten konnten und diese da zufällig nebenbei mal ein wenig Futter eingschlürft haben...
Aber wer mal "abgetaucht" ist, wird es besser wissen. Denn es ist ein erheblicher Unterschied, ob ich Karpfen beim Sonnenbad beobachte oder ob ich Karpfen sehe, die auf Nahrungssuche sind. Wer nicht die Möglichkeit oder den Mut hat zum Tauchen oder Schnorcheln, der kann mit ein wenig Glück auch in den frühen Morgenstunden in Flachwasserzonen diese Beobachtungen machen.
Oder wenn man es sich noch leichter machen möchte, es gibt ja mittlerweile auch eine Reihe von Unterwasserfilmen, wo man ebenfalls eine Menge über das Fressverhalten ablesen kann...

Die "waagerechte Fressposition": Zwar nicht so häufig wie die andere Position, aber dennoch kommt sie vor und lässt die Karpfen in unseren Augen als vorsichtig erscheinen bzw. als schwerer fangbar. Dieses ist auch zwangsläufig so, da der Karpfen in dieser Position erstens nicht so viel und zweitens nicht so schnell wie in der anderen Position Nahrung aufnehmen kann. Dadurch sinken natürlich unsere Chancen ihn zu fangen...

Nun zur Passage deines Textes, wo Du die Sache umschreibst, dass der Karpfen den Köder einsaugen möchte, aber auf einmal das ganze unnatürlich wirkt! Hier sehe ich das Problem eigentlich eher oder auch mehr im Eigengewicht der Verbindung von Köder, Haken und allem, was das Vorfach ausmacht. Denn tatsächlich spielt dieses Gewicht eine Rolle und so kann der Karpfen wirklich einen Unterschied im Verhalten zwischen Köder und angefütterten Boilies feststellen... Hier bietet es sich an den Köder auszubalancieren... Aber natürlich ist hier einer gewisser Vorteil der Vorfachlänge nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber das ist auch nur wieder in einigen wenigen Situation so, wie ich weiter beschreiben möchte:


Vorweg muss ich aber noch, bevor ich weiterschreibe, eines sagen: Wenn ich meine Montagen auswerfe, dann ziehe ich anschließend nicht mehr an der Schnur um das Rig zu strecken! 


Jetzt sehen wir uns mal als nächstes ein wenig die Biologie des Karpfens an, denn diese ist ja sehr wichtig beim Fressen!

Die Kiemendeckel werden geschlossen und der Karpfen öffnet sein Maul. In diesen Moment fliesst Wasser sowohl als auch Nahrung ins Maul des Fisches. Nun wird das Maul wieder geschlossen und die Kiemendeckel öffnen sich. Überschüssiges Wasser wird hinausgedrückt und der Fisch nimmt über die Kiemen den Sauerstoff auf. Das mit eingesogene Futter kann er hierbei in der vorderen Partie seines Maules festhalten um es einem "Geschmackstest" zu unterziehen... usw.
Klingt sehr langwierig der Vorgang, aber wir wissen ja, dass der Karpfen dieses ganz schnell kann und er dieses oftmals auch sehr schnell hintereinander wiederholt...

Nun gibt es noch einen entscheidenden Punkt, wenn der Karpfen dieses "einsaugen/einschlürfen" macht! Und zwar aus welcher Entfernung kann er die Nahrung aufnehmen mit seinen biologischen Voraussetzungen!? In der Fachliteratur steht, dass er dieses, je nach Größe des Fisches, aus maximal 20cm Entfernung kann! Steuert er aber gezielt die Nahrung an, wird er dies aus einer kürzeren Distanz machen...

Resultat: Ein Vorfach mit einer Länge von 15-25cm reicht völlig aus und ist sogar in der Regel genau zweckmäßig, wenn man es aus dieser Sicht betrachtet!

Aber ich will dem ganzen keinen Abruch tun oder hier irgendwelche Grundsätze aufstellen, denn dieses Thema könnte man wirklich toddiskutieren aus dem einfachen Grund, weil eine Kreatur (hier der Karpfen) nicht berechenbar ist. 

So wird es Situationen geben, wo 15-25cm wirklich zu kurz sind, aber genauso gut gibt es Situationen, wo 30-35cm einfach zu lang sind!


Sooo, nun muss ich aber mal dringend aufhören, denn sonst wird’s hier zu lang und könnte ein Buch werden! *ggg*

P.s.: Sorry für Rechtschreibfehler!


----------



## LCH (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Interessante Theorie bzw. Praxis!  Nicht schlecht.

Ich fische wiegesagt meistens mit Vorfächern um die 30cm... und funktioniert hats fast immer! 

Aber du hast recht, dieses Thema könnte man wirklich tot-diskutieren! Jedem das Seine bzw. sein Vorfach! ))

Greetz,
Marc


----------



## harti911 (2. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

Seh ich letztendlich genauso, jedem das seine und ich habe keine Zweifel, dass Du auf die Art und Weise erfolgreich bist!

Ich möchte Dir sogar eingestehen bzw. kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man mit längeren Vorfächern genau die Fische fängt, die andere nicht fangen!

Letztentdlich lebt ja ein Forum genau von solchen Diskussionen!


----------



## tarpoon (3. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

richtig... aber meine vorfächer sind auch so ca. 20cm lang.
hab ich persöhnlich das beste gefühl bei.



gruß heiko


----------



## smith1337 (13. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem starbaits sb500 sammeln dürfen?


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (13. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

mal was anderes: wenn man sich das system von einem no-knot überlegt, was hat es dann für einen sinn gänzlich ohne haar zu fischen bzw. dieses extrem kurz zu machen? der boilie soll ja den haken nicht blockieren, die montage hat ja den sinn dass sich der haken immer genau richtig in die unterlippe des karpfens dreht (oder drehen sollte).
also ich mache mir über meine jetztige montage immer dann gedanken, wenn ich bemerke dass die bisse in gewissen gewässern nachlassen bzw. dass sie fische nicht dort gehakt sind wo ich das will...siehe benthookt und konsorten...

sonst fische ich seit jahren zu 90% no-knot mit schrumpfschlauch, ausser geringfügiger änderung der vorfachlänge und hakengröße bleibt das meistens so.(ich verzichte aber auch auf popups..)


----------



## sorgiew (13. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> mal was anderes: wenn man sich das system von einem no-knot überlegt, was hat es dann für einen sinn gänzlich ohne haar zu fischen bzw. dieses extrem kurz zu machen? der boilie soll ja den haken nicht blockieren, die montage hat ja den sinn dass sich der haken immer genau richtig in die unterlippe des karpfens dreht (oder drehen sollte).
> also ich mache mir über meine jetztige montage immer dann gedanken, wenn ich bemerke dass die bisse in gewissen gewässern nachlassen bzw. dass sie fische nicht dort gehakt sind wo ich das will...siehe benthookt und konsorten...
> 
> sonst fische ich seit jahren zu 90% no-knot mit schrumpfschlauch, ausser geringfügiger änderung der vorfachlänge und hakengröße bleibt das meistens so.(ich verzichte aber auch auf popups..)


 


heist das du fischt lieber das haar zu lang als zu kurz??

Hab da am anfang etwas schiss das ich alles falsch mache. mir wurde jetzt auch gesagt ich soll doch einfach den knoten direkt am wasser binden - so weiss ich auch genau welche die richtige vorfachlänge ist. es heisst ja ca 5mm vom obersten karpfenbogen weg.


Ich habe jetzt gelernt wie man den line-aligner bindet und will auch mit diesem fischen.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (14. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

also ich versuch das jetzt zu erklären, ohne es zu zeichnen:

ich nehme einen haken größe 2, vorerst mit einfacher multifiler schnur als vorfach(ziemlich weich). 
jetzt kommt an das vordere ende eine schlaufe, danach gleich mal ein 20mm-boilie ans haar(samt stopper). der boilie kommt dran, um den abstand von boilie und hakenschenkel genau sagen zu können.
das vorfach von oben durch's öh rund ein einfaches no-knot binden. dann ein stück schrumpfschlauch über knoten und öhr, dieser ist genau so lang, dass: 
er auf der einen seite genau gegenüber der hakenspitze das haar freigibt, auf der anderen seite ca. 1/2 cm übersteht...beim "schrumpfen" nehme ich einen fön, der schlauch wird leicht rund nach inen gebogen, um die hakeigenschaften zu verbessern - genau so weit, dass öhr und schlauch auf einer linie sind.

das haar ist so lange gewählt, dass sich das haar gerade nicht mit dem freien ende des vorfachs verdrehen kann. der abstand hat den sinn: egal wie der boilie eingesaugt wird, der haken hat die freiheit sich zu drehen..so dass er sitzt(ca. 1cm)
das rig fängt bei mir in 90% der fälle!


----------



## sorgiew (14. März 2007)

*AW: karpfen rigs*

das ist klar super anleitung - aber hast du auch einen mindestabstand von boilieunterkante und hakenbogen?


----------

